# Hello from Russia, we have best White and Black bears in the world, but they don't know about it!



## George Zenkovskiy (Jan 24, 2020)

HI! 

I'am George, song writer and performer from Moscow. 

Just recently decided to try myself in writing music for media like games and tv shows. I know it's quite different from songwriting and writing for myself) but i'am trying do my best to learn the craft.

It would be cool to have friends here to chat and maybe learn by helping in some projects or whatever help might be needed, i mean in music) 

Anyway, welcome to Russia!) as i said about bears, they are really nice here, but due to the warm winter they waken up now and looking for some fun and food! 

Don't know if it's ok to post link to my music here, but nevertheless http://generizer.ru if someone is interested 

Would appreciate any feedback!) 

Thank you!


----------



## nathantboler (Jan 26, 2020)

Welcome George! 
Here's a good site to help with finding videos to write music to if you're looking to practice: https://midnightmusic.com.au/2009/09/something-for-nothing-film-scoring-resources-part1/


----------



## George Zenkovskiy (Jan 27, 2020)

nathantboler said:


> Welcome George!
> Here's a good site to help with finding videos to write music to if you're looking to practice: https://midnightmusic.com.au/2009/09/something-for-nothing-film-scoring-resources-part1/


Thank you Nathan, very useful for me! Do you have, by chance, any positive experience with stock music libraries? I submitted several tracks to audiojungle, all rejected with vague explanations.


----------



## nathantboler (Jan 27, 2020)

George Zenkovskiy said:


> Thank you Nathan, very useful for me! Do you have, by chance, any positive experience with stock music libraries? I submitted several tracks to audiojungle, all rejected with vague explanations.



I have done a few stock music libraries. I honestly can't recommend them, unless you just want to practice composing. They are very saturated and the people doing well with them started years ago and have 1000+ tracks to choose from. The only one I would recommend if you still want to do it: http://www.velvetgreenmusic.com/

You're much better off looking for your own composing clients - people making short films and video content on youtube and other places online or anyone local to you in Moscow. Best of luck!


----------



## nolotrippen (Jan 27, 2020)

George Zenkovskiy said:


> HI!
> 
> I'am George, song writer and performer from Moscow.
> 
> ...


howdy


----------



## George Zenkovskiy (Jan 28, 2020)

nathantboler said:


> I have done a few stock music libraries. I honestly can't recommend them, unless you just want to practice composing. They are very saturated and the people doing well with them started years ago and have 1000+ tracks to choose from. The only one I would recommend if you still want to do it: http://www.velvetgreenmusic.com/
> 
> You're much better off looking for your own composing clients - people making short films and video content on youtube and other places online or anyone local to you in Moscow. Best of luck!


Thanks man! Looks like velvetgreenmusic is a good place to try, so i've sent them some tracks, we'll se where it goes.


----------



## LamaRose (Jan 29, 2020)

Greetings, comrade! Sometimes you have to make a movie to get your music out there. Maybe a 5-minute Youtube video of those grumpy bears with your original music? This is the path that I would follow if I were seriously trying to get noticed.


----------



## George Zenkovskiy (Jan 29, 2020)

LamaRose said:


> Greetings, comrade! Sometimes you have to make a movie to get your music out there. Maybe a 5-minute Youtube video of those grumpy bears with your original music? This is the path that I would follow if I were seriously trying to get noticed.


Thanks man! 
Excellent idea, except bears are strategic top-secret objects here, so it's strictly forbidden to film them) But if you'll help and be a camera man it's a good chance we'll do it! Dead of alive, we'll be heroes) 
But, seriously, thanks for the idea, some provocative video with music may go viral!


----------



## cloudbuster (Jan 29, 2020)

Welcome from an island in the Atlantic ocean. No bears here, just a few seagulls and armies of piss drunk tourists.


----------



## George Zenkovskiy (Jan 29, 2020)

cloudbuster said:


> Welcome from an island in the Atlantic ocean. No bears here, just a few seagulls and armies of piss drunk tourists.


Hey! Seems like tourists ate all the bears, ah)


----------



## Mike Greene (Jan 29, 2020)

Welcome George!

I have an odd question for you - When you are in Moscow, are you able to log on to the site normally, or do you need to use a proxy? We have gotten complaints that VI-Control is blocked for a couple members in Russia, so I'm trying to find out if that is just an individual issue (probably local bears causing trouble!) or if that is the entire country.


----------



## George Zenkovskiy (Jan 29, 2020)

Mike Greene said:


> Welcome George!
> 
> I have an odd question for you - When you are in Moscow, are you able to log on to the site normally, or do you need to use a proxy? We have gotten complaints that VI-Control is blocked for a couple members in Russia, so I'm trying to find out if that is just an individual issue (probably local bears causing trouble!) or if that is the entire country.


Hi Mike! 

It's fine i can enter the site normally in Moscow, no proxy needed. But they now are setting some traffic filtering equipment in Russia, so depending on provider and city, there may be some local problems. Or the bears, as you mentioned )


----------



## Mike Greene (Jan 29, 2020)

That's very helpful to know you can log in normally from Moscow, and that various localities may have their own filtering. We were concerned that countries may be blocked from our end, so it's good to know they are not.

Thanks! And welcome again!


----------



## George Zenkovskiy (Jan 29, 2020)

Mike Greene said:


> We were concerned that countries may be blocked from our end, so it's good to know they are not.
> 
> Thanks! And welcome again!


I hope Russia will generally stay open to the world internet, but with this new law about sovereign internet anything could happen... Anyway, always glad to help Mike! Cheers!


----------



## jonathanparham (Jan 29, 2020)

Welcome.
spent some time in Moscow and Kiev in the mid-90s. It felt like tough times, but I remember people and architecture to be wonderful.


----------



## George Zenkovskiy (Jan 30, 2020)

jonathanparham said:


> Welcome.
> spent some time in Moscow and Kiev in the mid-90s. It felt like tough times, but I remember people and architecture to be wonderful.


Greetings! 
True, in was tough in 90s, but it was freedom time. You could finally read forbidden literature freely, listen, watch, wear and say what ever you want, nobody cared any more, i mean government. And it was golden age of "russian rock", it finally came from the underground and we could go to the stadiums listen to them, raving. Despite gangsters, who ruled the cities, people were much more enthusiastic about future, maybe not that well fed and dressed, but definitely happier..


----------



## KallumS (Jan 30, 2020)

This is probably my favourite introduction thread.

Welcome


----------



## George Zenkovskiy (Jan 30, 2020)

KallumS said:


> This is probably my favourite introduction thread.
> 
> Welcome


Hey! Thanks man!


----------



## jonathanparham (Jan 30, 2020)

Welcome.
spent some time in Moscow and Kiev in the mid-90s. It felt like tough times, but I remember people and architecture to be wonderful.


George Zenkovskiy said:


> Greetings!
> True, in was tough in 90s, but it was freedom time. You could finally read forbidden literature freely, listen, watch, wear and say what ever you want, nobody cared any more, i mean government. And it was golden age of "russian rock", it finally came from the underground and we could go to the stadiums listen to them, raving. Despite gangsters, who ruled the cities, people were much more enthusiastic about future, maybe not that well fed and dressed, but definitely happier..


That was the sense I got. Especially the college-age people I was with. I remember economically things in Moscow being just 'WOW.' I remember standing in long lines for food, alcohol being cheaper than bottled water, and lifesize statues at seemingly every metro stop. BUT the hospitality I was shown as an American marked me. Even the sense of history young people I met had was remarkable. I was really humbled at my privilege and vowed when I got back to the US to try and show hospitality to everyone one I meet-even now later in life.
Thanks for the memories and welcome again.


----------



## George Zenkovskiy (Jan 30, 2020)

jonathanparham said:


> That was the sense I got. Especially the college-age people I was with. I remember economically things in Moscow being just 'WOW.' I remember standing in long lines for food, alcohol being cheaper than bottled water, and lifesize statues at seemingly every metro stop. BUT the hospitality I was shown as an American marked me. Even the sense of history young people I met had was remarkable. I was really humbled at my privilege and vowed when I got back to the US to try and show hospitality to everyone one I meet-even now later in life.
> Thanks for the memories and welcome again.


And it was my childhood times.. i remember we stayed in line like half a day and bought 3 big boxes of Ecuador bananas and a box of American canned meat, because we were afraid that there wouldn't be another food tomorrow. We've been eating these for half a year later. economic collapse have brought us together, everybody were struggling and dreaming. "follow the Moskva down to Gorki Park listening to the wind of change" was very real feeling then, i still keep it my heart. So glad you've brought it all up. Cheers!


----------

